# awning light and hab door light



## kevjeff (Nov 3, 2012)

hi all i cant remember when you turn off the alarm the hab interia light should come just above the door as well as the awning light is there a fuse someware


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Please could you give a bit more information. You have a Tracker I believe. You could ask your dealer or White Arches who have one for sale.
What year, what alarm system, what alarm setting.
I am also not sure why the interior lights should come on when setting the alarm (perhaps they should), usually the external lights will let you know when the alarm is set or disabled but I could be wrong in your case.
Sorry to offer little help.

Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The awning light and interior over the door light operate when the ecntral locking is operated (on OR off). Your alarm system SHOULD be linked to the central locking.

I dont think there is a seperate fuse for them, they are linked to the other internal lights. I know that for a fact 'cos I blew the fuse for them yesterday whilst "tinkering"


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Just checked mine and it's the same as Mrplodd. Awning light and interior light both come on both on locking and unlocking the van, either with the key or the alarm fob.

The interior light also has its own switch so you can operate it independently. On mine it's part of the assembly that incorporates the step switch. Not sure if yours is the same, if so, can you operate it manually? If you can that proves the light itself is ok so it must be then a problem with the way it is fed when the locking is operated.


----------



## kevjeff (Nov 3, 2012)

can work both lights off there own switch the alarm is autowatch 695 when i press the alarm the step comes out no problems with the step


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Do both lights come on if you lock/unlock the van with the key as opposed to the alarm fob. If they don't then that may point to a fault with the light/central locking interconnection as opposed to the alarm wiring. Still not sure where you would start looking though :?


----------



## kevjeff (Nov 3, 2012)

have had no luck with the key still no good


----------

